# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Koprivničko rodilište!

## Lucija12

Evo ovako!
Za naše rodilište koje možda nije najmodernije i nema najmodernije načine poroda (voda, lopta, stolčić i ko zna kaj još) mogu reći da je naj naj naj...

U 6. mjesecu sam tamo rodila svog Lukasa i bilo mi je super!
Smatram da način poroda nema veze sa samim porodom! Kak se ti psihički pripremiš i kakvo ti je osoblje koje te okružuje u tim trenucima puno je važnije od načina poroda!
Pa žene rađaju već stoljećima i ja smatram da je porod na stolu najbolji i najprirodniji! Da nije već bi prije bilo nešto izmišljeno, a ne sada u zadnje vrijeme!!

Uglavnom, sestre, primalje, dječje sestre, ginekolozi i pedijatri u našoj bolnici su na visini svog zadatka! Nema stvari koje ne budu napravili za mamu i bebu! 
Ja sam imala od početka problema sa dojenjem, Lukas nije nikako mogao početi sisati (nije znao), jedna bradavica mi je bila uvučena pa ga je to još dodatno bunilo, ali sestre su se toliko trudile u bilo koje doba dana ili noći da moj mali danas sisa ko veliki, a znam da nebi da se one nisu potrudile da ga nauče i da mi pomognu!

Posebno želim pohvaliti primalju Branku Tereziju Kičanović kojoj nije bilo teško između 2 carska reza u noći masirati moje upaljene dojke (mali nije sisao pa su bile pune mlijeka i pred upalu), trudila se nekoliko sati da ne bi dobila mastitis i temperaturu i uspjela u tome!! 
Da nije bilo nje ja danas možda ne bi dojila, a htjela sam od prvog dana kada sam saznala da sam trudna!!

Još samo na kraju - HVALA VAM SVIMA !!!!!!!

Najdivniji ste ljudi i zaslužujete samo pohvale!!!!!!!

----------


## Felix

drago mi je da si imala lijepo iskustvo s poroda! ali moram reagirati na ovo:



> Pa žene rađaju već stoljećima i ja smatram da je porod na stolu najbolji i najprirodniji! Da nije već bi prije bilo nešto izmišljeno, a ne sada u zadnje vrijeme!!


mozda nisi znala, ali radjanje u lezecem polozaju (na porodnickom stolu) je uvedeno tek u 18.stoljecu. taj, inace fizioloski najneprirodniji i najopasniji nacin radjanja, se dakle koristi tek od tada, a i tada je bio rijedak, sve do 20. stoljeca kad se poceo masovno koristiti zbog radjanja u bolnicama.

tisucljecima ranije su zene radjale _iskljucivo_ u okomitom polozaju - cuceci na opekama, sjedeci na porodnickoj stolici, sjedeci na stolcicu, stojecke, itd. 

brojne su prednosti radjanja u svim drugim polozajima osim (polu)lezeceg. kad je rodiljino tijelo okomito, prolaz rodnice je par centimetara kraci a sirina je cak 30% veca nego kad lezi; kosti zdjelice se lakse razmicu; gravitacija pomaze djetetu da se spusti te nije potrebno tiskati; sve to pomaze da izgon bude brzi, laksi, bez pucanja i s manje trauma i za majku i za dijete.

jedino dubljenje na glavi bi bio manje prirodan polozaj za radjanje nego na porodnickom stolu.

----------


## Angelina_2

> drago mi je da si imala lijepo iskustvo s poroda! ali moram reagirati na ovo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Lucija12 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...


potpisujem u potpunosti

----------

